# DRI on Intel 830

## nb-

I have just installed gentoo on my laptop (Hi-Grade Notino AS1400 which is a re-badged asus, L1400B from what I can tell) with a PIII 1.2GHz, and 256MB RAM.  

The first of many problems is I cant get DRI working on the integrated 830M graphics.

On starting X it produces this error message

```

FATAL: Module i915 not found.

[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"

(EE) I810(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

```

```
glxinfo | grep rendering

Returns direct rendering: No

```

As might be expected from "(EE) I810(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI."

```

dmesg | grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 830M Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 892K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

```

```

 dmesg | grep drm

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

```

Compiled in to the kernel (gentoo-2.6.14-r5) I have

```

Device Drivers  --->  

  Graphics support  ---> 

   <*> Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G support (EXPERIMENTAL)

   <*> Intel 810/815 support (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

With this compiled in to the kernel as well;

```

Device Drivers  --->

  Character devices  --->

   <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i830 driver)

```

I get this error message on starting X, and dont get to my desktop, just a crosshair on a black screen or a white square with funny bits in it,  and cant switch to a terminal F2 F3 etc.. but I can still ssh in.

```

Using vt 7

(EE) I810(0): I830 Dma Initialization Failed

(EE) I810(0): [drm] Failed to initialized agp heap manager

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

SESSION_MANAGER=local/laptop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/7484

AUDIT: Wed Jan 18 21:10:06 2006: 7464 X: client 4 rejected from local host

The application 'gnome-session' lost its connection to the display :0.0;

most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed

the application.

xinit:  connection to X server lost.

```

This is my xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   inputDevice    "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout"  "gb"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver     "synaptics"

  Identifier     "TouchPad"

  Option   "Device"     "/dev/input/mouse0"

  Option   "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

  Option   "LeftEdge"      "1700"

  Option   "RightEdge"     "5300"

  Option   "TopEdge"       "1700"

  Option   "BottomEdge"    "4200"

  Option   "FingerLow"   "25"

  Option   "FingerHigh"   "30"

  Option   "MaxTapTime"   "180"

  Option   "MaxTapMove"   "220"

  Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option   "MinSpeed"   "0.09"

  Option   "MaxSpeed"   "0.18"

  Option   "AccelFactor"   "0.0015"

  Option        "PalmMinWidth" "70"

  Option        "PalmMinZ" "200"

  Option   "SHMConfig"   "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corp."

   BoardName   "82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Any suggestions?

----------

## erikm

Output of 

```
# modprobe -l | grep 810
```

please. Do you have 'opengl' in your USE flags?

EDIT: Ah, never mind. You compiled it in. I'd try building it as a module, if I were you. I have the AGPGART compiled in, and the '<M> Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G' and '<M>     i830 driver', '<M>     i915 driver' all as modules.

----------

## nb-

No i do not have an opengl useflag in my make.conf would it help?  I will try you surgestion.

----------

## erikm

I'm a little out of touch with these problems myself, my Gentoo has been working flawlessly for the last six months, but try rebuilding X with the opengl USE flag.

----------

## nb-

Thanks ErikM I recompiled the kernel with these changes, I am not sure if i really need all of them thou, and it claims to be working better, not that i have noticed much change in glxgears  :Neutral: . The idea of recompiling X with opengl use flag doesnt really appeal atm.  

```

Device Drivers  --->

 Character devices  --->

  <*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

  <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

  <M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G0

    <M>     i830 driver

    <M>     i915 driver 

 Graphics support  --->

  <M> Intel 810/815 support (EXPERIMENTAL)

   [ ]   use VESA Generalized Timing Formula

  <M> Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G support (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

```

laptop ~ # dmesg |grep agp

  Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

  agpgart: Detected an Intel 830M Chipset.

  agpgart: Detected 892K stolen memory.

  agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

laptop ~ # dmesg |grep drm

  [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

  [drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 0:

  [drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 1:

laptop ~ # glxinfo |grep rendering

  direct rendering: Yes

```

----------

## Hawkee

Dont expect too much from an Intel830. Are you running X at 24bit color depth? As far as I remeber the i830-cards support hardware acceleration only for 16bit color depth.

Try to use this setting

```
DefaultDepth    16
```

or remove the 24-color-depth block from your xorg.config.

What does glxgears say anyways?

----------

## nb-

Yes, that sounds likely, as i get this;

```
16bit -> 647fps

24bit -> 318fps

```

Although I seem to recal before I had DRI running i was getting about 4XX.

----------

## bollucks

Don't use glxgears for any meaningful comparison. It really does not correlate with anything in particular.

----------

## Hawkee

 *bollucks wrote:*   

> Don't use glxgears for any meaningful comparison. It really does not correlate with anything in particular.

 

sure, but that was not the intention. glxgears is a short way to test for hardware accelerated graphics. as you can see from the results thats not the case for a intel i830 running at 24bit.

~ 500-600 is the value for my laptop using a i830.... which is about the same

----------

## met0d

Hello, 

I've been trying to fix DRI support on the 82830 chipset for some time now. Could anyone using this chipset and successfully

enabled DRI please post their configuration here. 

What I want to know is if DRM is enabled in the kernel or the package x11-drm is emerged instead.

Also, should the driver name in xorg.conf be "i810"?

I would very much appreciate if someone could help me with this. 

Thank you

----------

## eccerr0r

I used to use the i810 driver on my CGC 82830M based laptop.  GLXGears was slow with or without DRI enabled, but it is somewhat faster with it enabled.  It makes a huge difference on sproingies though, which was the main reason for me to set it up  :Very Happy: 

Key points:

i810 DRM driver in kernel (module or not)

xf86-video-i810 (or -intel for newer ones?)

Re-emerge xorg-server and mesa with the proper VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf

it should work... at least I hope it was a lot easier to get working than when I got this working for the first time (the i830m driver was freshly released, and it did not like my shared memory at all...)

----------

